# My Asus Rog Maximus Ranger VIII onboard audio is driving me crazy



## Symbol123 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello,
here is what i get:









I have an hyperx cloud 1 microphone plug on my onboard audio.
I tried every driver from the asus website, and tried the basic windows driver: always the same issue, crazy hissing/buzzing noise, and low volume so i have to boost it all the way up, increasing even more the noise.
I did try to record myself on my cellphone using the same headset and there was close to no background noise and my volume was decent, so i think it's definitively an issue of driver/onboard audio chip.
But i don't know how can i solve that issue...
If any expert here knows what would for sure solve my issue, or what should i buy that will be compatible for sure with windows 10 (1709 last update etc) and solve my issue too i guess i'll do it.
Thank you!


----------



## consoled (Feb 9, 2018)

You can use the sound blasterx 720: http://dldolby.blogspot.com/
Instruction manual of sound blasterx 720:








Open sbx 720 and select: Voice => Clarity. Tick on both: Noise Redution and Smart Volume.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 9, 2018)

its not likely the driver, but rather interference of some type with the onboard audio chip. I have had this in the past, and im certain others have too. What worked for me was easy enough, but in my experience, this isnt a one fix fits all situation. with this in mind, if it was me in your position, id do the following....

i would rebuild the PC. I know its not easy for some, but its not hard either, its just a bit of a pita.
i have seen others mention the power supply causing this, and insufficient buffering between the onboard audio chip & the rest of the motherboard.
i think ive even seen someone mention removing their mouse fixed the problem.

not necessarily in order but.....
since its free, i would open the case ,and begin with reassembling the PC.
i would also try removing all other peripherals, and see if that helps
You could also see if you switch from rear t o front 3.5mm ports helps.
it is possible it could be a faulty board too....but that is a Real PITA, and requires RMA.
even something as simple as a cable running near the audio out cable with poor sleeving, or frayed sleeving/protection/sheilding could cause this.
maybe see if moving your PC helps.

is getting your audio from your dGPU an option?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2018)

A sound card or usb dac is the only fix unless you provide further grounding from where the audio ports are to the chassis


----------



## Symbol123 (Feb 9, 2018)

I cant use the sound blaster program, i dont have the compatible peripheral.I will try to see if removing the other peripherals helps, and the gpu too. I dont think i have any cable with poor sleeving running near the audio. I can't RMA anything because it's an already 2yo+ comp.


----------

